# Rattle tots



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Has anyone tried to make the standard hot and tot into a rattle tot. Seems it would be easy enough just wondering if any OGF have done this. Thanks and good fishing!


----------



## firelands (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeh, I've messed around with it with varying degrees of success

My technique is to drill a hole in the back and put something that will cause it to rattle inside.I seal the hole with automotive silicone.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Did you use bbs and did it effect the tune of the lure?


----------

